# B&W 685 bi-amp with Onkyo 818



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an Onkyo 818 running 5.1 with two unused channels. Do you think it's worth bi amping my 685 speakers (mains) or keep it set up just running it normally?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bmakel said:


> I have an Onkyo 818 running 5.1 with two unused channels. Do you think it's worth bi amping my 685 speakers (mains) or keep it set up just running it normally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


I have Bi-amp'd my B&W 601 and unless you have a good crossover to handle the separation, it's just not worth it. You probably wont hear any changes.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

So,when you bi amp, it bypasses the internal crossover?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bmakel said:


> So,when you bi amp, it bypasses the internal crossover?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack



I can't speak for your particular unit. It may or may not. Your speakers should have their own crossover built in and should you bi-amp anyhow, you wont notice any change in sound other than the loss of change in your wallet.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Funny but true

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Unless you can configure the output of your two unused channels as Front channels to match the output of your Front channel output, you wouldn't be able to do it anyways. As to whether or not it makes a difference, one would have to try it to really know. Dismissal out of hand is not warranted. With more power available to your B&W 685s, they may be able to better deliver dynamic peaks in program material, which could sound better.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Jackfish.. My receiver allows be to use the suround back Chanel's as a front channel. There is a setting for normal or bi amp. Onscreen menu diagram for speaker connection indicates what speaker connections to us when bbiam ping the front channel. The diagram changes depending on rather you click on normal or biamp.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, "passive" biamping, which is what you're describing, does nothing useful for sound quality. AVR manufacturers include it only because it's a salespoint buzzword that some people have heard about, and it's cheap to provide. It doesn't do anything harmful, though, except to your wallet for purchasing additional cables. (I hope you aren't wasting your money on Botique speaker cables. If a company mentions "oxygen free copper" in their ads, you're wasting your money.)

To do biamping properly (aka active biamping), you need a high quality external digital crossover system between each of the drivers in your speakers, with a separate amplifier for each driver, along with the audio test equipment to verify the crossovers have been done correctly. It involves a lot more understanding and effort than most people have available.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The biggest change that you might notice a difference is making sure you have at least 14awg wire to your speakers (I run 12awg) bi-amping as explained above is not worth while unless you have much more control over what is sent to each section of the speaker and with receivers this just is not beneficial.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

selden said:


> Unfortunately, "passive" biamping, which is what you're describing, does nothing useful for sound quality.


Patently false assertion. There are marginal benefits derived from passive biamping in some systems.



selden said:


> To do biamping properly (aka active biamping), you need a high quality external digital crossover system between each of the drivers in your speakers, with a separate amplifier for each driver, along with the audio test equipment to verify the crossovers have been done correctly. It involves a lot more understanding and effort than most people have available.


If programming the electronic crossover does not account for all of the circuitry of the original loudspeaker crossover altering the signal to express the loudspeaker designer's intent, then it is sure to diminish the sound produced by the loudspeakers.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok. I'll skip on bi amping. I did just order some 12 awg wire from monoprice I'm going to use for my fronts and center. I bought 50fr for $16. Your right. I'll will not buy boutique wires for $250 for 1 meter..lol

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

